# Manchester Support Group



## Ryan North West (Oct 30, 2012)

No expert myself but does anyone fancy a Manchester Social Anxiety Group?

Really fancy getting something going which actually exists and is going to be good, worthwhile, lasting, supportive, human and most likely fairly unprofessional and left field but relaxed and basically meaningful to the individual no matter how incredibly minimal their involvement.

Not that I've got contacts or money or anything to get a venue and organise things. I could try but I'm a total amateur but would be keen.

Seems to me like all the Groups around Manchester seem to not have much happening around them.

I'd love something really relaxed. No real pressure on anyone. Just people in the same boat who can feel as free as possible to express themselves without having to feel pressured into behaving a certain way.

Not that I'm in any way relaxed myself, far from it, pretty crippled by anxiety, I try to be relaxed but I pretty much fail but It'd be lovely to get similar people together who struggle and have a supportive and comfortable/as relaxed as possible environment.

Please, please, please let me know if you are keen, have any ideas/suggestions or would be keen to get involved in God knows what way. This post is the first thing I've done, so clearly I'm massively amateurish but if anyone's game then give me a shout, PM me or whatever, just get in touch and lets try getting the ball rolling.


----------



## IRSadface (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd like to get involved with something like this. It's a little too soon for me right now since I haven't even started my CBT treatment yet and have been pretty much a recluse for the past 3 years. I'm certainly interested though. I'm in glossop so not too far from Manchester.


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

This is Manchester, England, I suppose? Not New Hampshire.


----------

